# a hickey ???



## mcp0227 (Jul 23, 2013)

wife is going through menopause....I understand all of that and painful sex...but the other day she had a small hickey on her neck. she brought it up and said look what he (horse) done to me. she said her horse had nipped her on her neck ??? really... what the heck do yall think


----------



## Finwe (Nov 5, 2015)

Not horse expert, not a menopause expert, but I would think a horse would do more damage. Need more background to assess the situation.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,
I'm no doctor/vet but a horse bite might leave a big bruise, depends on size on horse's mouth. 
Also there would be bruise discolouration 
(black, blue, green & last brown) 
Also where is the positioned on the neck? 
Horse's are fantastic but they ain't gymnasts! 
Try ask more questions, where were you standing in stable when this happened etc? 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

Ugh, for your sake, I hope it's not. That's how mine started almost a year ago. She tried to say the multiple hickeys were a rash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd find myself wondering whether or not "the horse" was her nickname for her boyfriend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I've been bitten by a horse and it left tooth mark shaped bruises on me. Is the mark the size/shape of the horses incisors?


----------



## Slow Hand (Oct 4, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd find myself wondering whether or not "the horse" was her nickname for her boyfriend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ouch!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> I've been bitten by a horse and it left tooth mark shaped bruises on me. Is the mark the size/shape of the horses incisors?


I was bitten by a horse once.

It left a shovel-sized mark on the side of the horse's head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

mcp0227 said:


> wife is going through menopause....I understand all of that and painful sex...but the other day she had a small hickey on her neck. she brought it up and said look what he (horse) done to me. she said her horse had nipped her on her neck ??? really... what the heck do yall think


There's got to be a reason you're worried about this other than just the fact that she has a bruise on her neck. What are your reasons for this fear? 

You are not giving much information. 

If we had a good relationship and nothing else seems out of the ordinary, yes, I'd believe whatever she said about a horse and a bruise. Horses can nip the heck out of you. But, they don't suck on one's neck, either.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Evinrude58 said:


> There's got to be a reason you're worried about this other than just the fact that she has a bruise on her neck. What are your reasons for this fear?
> 
> You are not giving much information.
> 
> If we had a good relationship and nothing else seems out of the ordinary, yes, I'd believe whatever she said about a horse and a bruise. Horses can nip the heck out of you. But, they don't suck on one's neck, either.


Read through his other thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

My daughter has never, ever gotten a hickey from her horse. Got a huge bruise once on her thigh, but never a hickey. And she's a teenager who might need something to blame a hickey on.

I've gotten strange hicky type marks (although much smaller, like the size of a mole) on the insides of my arms and insides of my thighs (basically soft skinned areas) for no explainable reason. But, I always chalked it up to, "WTH???" not an animal.....


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Never been bit by a horse but my one sports bra will give me marks on the strap areas. I also notice a hicky looking mark on the back of my neck if I've been doing a lot of heavy squats with an Olympic bar. 
@blossom_leigh has horses I believe, maybe she can shed some light?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yea, horse bite marks are typically large. How big was it? Here is a google page to show you just how severe they are when they dont break the skin. The pics with smaller wounds are horse FLY bites, so ignore those. They typically bruise out to grapefruit size and bigger unless they barely got her. Even then you would have teeth marks.

https://www.google.com/search?q=hor...ved=0ahUKEwiM5eyUucbMAhXKRiYKHUsICXQQ_AUIBigB


----------



## Tortdog (May 2, 2016)

We have horses. I've never seen a hickey but ... their bite could have barely gotten the skin and bruised it.


----------



## mcp0227 (Jul 23, 2013)

sry for not much info....the spot wasn't much bigger than a dime....I know what it was but she says why would or could do that with all the pain im having


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sometimes whenever I wear bra with underwire, the wire rubs the side of my breast a lot and looks like a hickey. 

Other times, whenever I carry my duffel bag (heavy) it rubs and leaves a hickey-like bruise on my shoulder.

The last one I hate: seat belt sometimes rubs on my neck (I am a small person) and sometimes leaves a red mark. I also have sensitive skin.

Does your wife have sensitive skin?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

mcp0227 said:


> sry for not much info....the spot wasn't much bigger than a dime....I know what it was but she says why would or could do that with all the pain im having


You may have to accept her explanation for now because technically it is possible if she was barely nipped with teeth, but keep your eyes open. Just educate yourself.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Had a girl friend breakup with me in high school because my shoulder pads left hickey marks on my neck.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I got bit once by one of my RSXW's Appaloosas during morning feeding and it hurt like a b!tch! Left a big blue mark on my hand but nothing remotely resembling a "hickey!"

I really think that bite was an omen of things to come between us! In our waning years, there's no telling how many hickies that my RSXW had down between her thighs, but I don't really think that the horse put them there!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

mcp0227 said:


> sry for not much info....the spot wasn't much bigger than a dime....I know what it was but she says why would or could do that with all the pain im having


So, in other words, when you asked her if she was cheating, she DIDN'T say, "No."

Liars often deflect questions w/ questions -- it allows them to lie w/o "technically" lying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd find myself wondering whether or not "the horse" was her nickname for her boyfriend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Double ouch. Sounds like something some azzhat OM would say. "Just tell him you got bit by a horse....ha-ha-ha".

What other red flags do you have? The horse bit sounds exceptionally improbable, especially such a small "bite". 

Time to go 007 mode on her azz.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

donny64 said:


> Double ouch. Sounds like something some azzhat OM would say. "Just tell him you got bit by a horse....ha-ha-ha".
> 
> What other red flags do you have? The horse bit sounds exceptionally improbable, especially such a small "bite".
> 
> Time to go 007 mode on her azz.


Read through his other thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Read through his other thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just did. Couldn't pull it up at first for some reason.

OP....did terminal cancer dude ever kick the bucket? No matter, even had he, it could be someone else.

Why are you refusing to investigate this and continue to bury your head in the sand? You were given some very good advice on the previous thread about VAR's, and failed to act. What was / may have been an EA has transitioned into a PA because of your inaction.

See if this helps you to act.... Some dude who is apparently "hung like a horse" has either joked to your W that a "horse bit you" is a good explanation for her hickey, or she came up with that little zinger on her own. 

You've got the answers you need at the nearest walmart or electronics store for the investment of a grand total of about $50. VAR her azz, or continue letting her bang horse d!ck. Sorry, but your lack of action on your thread from a couple years ago has brought you here again...if not out of allowing an EA or PA to continue unabated, then at best case because you never confirmed for yourself nothing was going on, and it is still eating at you two years later.

VAR. Now.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I accidentally burned my neck once with a curling iron and that looked like a hickey. I don't know about horse bites.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Horse nips are usually a lot bigger and nastier than a hickey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Multi years ago, when I was a teenager, I had my sister go berserk and claw my neck when I disconnected the phone on her two hour conversation. I told everyone the dog did it. Just sayin.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> I was bitten by a horse once.
> 
> It left a shovel-sized mark on the side of the horse's head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Did the horse file for divorce? :smile2:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I was bitten by a horse once.
> 
> It left a shovel-sized mark on the side of the horse's head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Was it a stud


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

mcp0227 said:


> sry for not much info....the spot wasn't much bigger than a dime....I know what it was but she says why would or could do that with all the pain im having


I suspect that I'm not alone in wanting to know if she regularly rides, or told you she was going riding, or if you run a horse farm or what. Does she normally spend time with horses?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

What happened to the coworker with cancer? That may be relevant!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I suggest you give her a hickey on the other side of her neck and compare the marks.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

The question remains where does one plant a VAR on a horse?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

It sounds like she's gone for a ride
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

If she got a hockey from a horse, I'd be afraid to see what her vagina looks like. Yikes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

If it's me I ain't buying it for a minuet. Keep your eyes peeled and don't let your guard down.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> I suspect that I'm not alone in wanting to know if she regularly rides,


For some reason I think the answer is yes.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

the guy said:


> The question remains where does one plant a VAR on a horse?


Saddle bag 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> I was bitten by a horse once.
> 
> It left a shovel-sized mark on the side of the horse's head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Laughing so hard I am crying at this one... lmao

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnA (Jun 24, 2015)

Not sure what to think at this point. Your last thread was in 2013. Are you looking for something that isn't there? What happened in both of your past marriages?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

tell her in no uncertain terms: "No more horsing around!"


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Just to play devil's advocate...I'm clumsy. Like...really clumsy. I bump into things all the time. Usually the corners of tables. I frequently have a small bruise or two on my thighs/hips. When I was married, my then-H used to sometimes comment that they looked like finger marks. So is it possible she was bitten? Maybe.

Although...having been bitten by horses before, I'd say it usually leaves very deep bruising in a very identifiable horsey-mouth-type pattern, with bruise marks the size of a horse's teeth, and for one to get close enough to bite your neck without you shying away, would be pretty unusual. Out of curiosity, is there someone you could make a casual comment to where she rides? Like, Oh man, gotta watch out, this one bit my wife the other day. Just seems like something that would draw attention or that she would mention to someone there. But you know her better than I do.


----------



## mcp0227 (Jul 23, 2013)

ok to answer a few questions...the co-worker did pass..but the main reason im here is to get yalls thought on the hickey..i do understand all of the things ofmenopause...hot flashes painful sex etc...but my thing is theres not much going on here if u know what I mean...thena hickey shows up...or is she using menopause as an excuse...idk...she owns this horse and goes to see him bout everyday..she ask me to go with her all the time...ive even drove there to see if shes there...so it is legit...so plz no jokes bout that...just wanna see if yall think the same as me..


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

It's legit. Let it go. Love your wife while she is still here. 

Sorry to hear of the coworker passing. She was then telling the truth.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Just heads up.... I've seen many affairs happen at barns in the horse world. Don't stick your head in the sand. Trust but verify.

This is not over. You need to find out who is at her barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Did she SAY the horse bit her? Or could the mark have been caused by something else the horse caused?

Like if she was holding something the horse bunted her with it's head and the item -stick used to stir food or whatever- jabbed her neck and caused a bruise. For example.

That happened to a friend of mine though it gave her a hell of a black eye!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Tell her the horse is dangerous, you fear for her safety, and that she must get rid of the horse."Unintended" Consequences for her lie.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Tell her the horse is dangerous, you fear for her safety, and that she must get rid of the horse."Unintended" Consequences for her lie.


You clearly do not understand horse owners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> You clearly do not understand horse owners.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Au contraire mon fraire , I fully understand horse owners. Problem solved, she either fesses up or leaves.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Did she SAY the horse bit her? Or could the mark have been caused by something else the horse caused?
> 
> Like if she was holding something the horse bunted her with it's head and the item -stick used to stir food or whatever- jabbed her neck and caused a bruise. For example.
> 
> ...


Initial post in this thread, he stated that his wife said the horse nipped her. So, I would say the answer to that is "yes, she did say it."


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

A horse is a horse
Of course of course
And no one can talk to a horse,
Of course
That is, of course
Unless the horse
Is the famous Mister Ed!


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

Ridiculous lie... This woman think you are an idiot


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Initial post in this thread, he stated that his wife said the horse nipped her. So, I would say the answer to that is "yes, she did say it."


OK. Thanks for confirming that. I must have misremembered it as did it, not that it was a nip.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kenmoore14217 said:


> A horse is a horse
> Of course of course
> And no one can talk to a horse,
> Of course
> ...


Who was actually played by a zebra, so he was one of the best actors in the whole show.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Rubix Cubed said:


> Au contraire mon fraire , I fully understand horse owners. Problem solved, she either fesses up or leaves.


What I meant was that everyone I know who is with a woman who owns horses knows they play second fiddle to the horse! 

"It's me or the horse" would never play well, no matter what the circumstances! 
:rofl:


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> What I meant was that *everyone I know who is with a woman who owns horses knows they play second fiddle to the horse! *
> 
> "It's me or the horse" would never play well, no matter what the circumstances!


I will second that. Have a good friend who wife does the EXPENSIVE horse thing. She has inheritance money. Well after no sex for 5 years he goes to escort, she finds out (idiot left out the condoms) and she has a RA with someone from - you guessed it - the horse stables.

The horse people are a close knit bunch. My friend will never hold up against the horse. He knows he is second fiddle.


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep....


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

If he actually bit her, it would leave a big mark. However, horse will sometimes lip you, a display of dominance. This usually leaves no marks, but could leave a bruise, if she bruises easily anyway. I have no idea what your wife is up to, but this is plausible behavior of a horse. She needs to correct him (thump on the nose) when he does this to show who is boss or he could actually bite the next time.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Better put a VAR in the saddle.

Then check your phone bill


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

VFW said:


> If he actually bit her, it would leave a big mark. However, horse will sometimes lip you, a display of dominance. This usually leaves no marks, but could leave a bruise, if she bruises easily anyway. I have no idea what your wife is up to, but this is plausible behavior of a horse. She needs to correct him (thump on the nose) when he does this to show who is boss or he could actually bite the next time.


No nose thumping. Back him up hard and fast until his attitude softens. Slaps or thumps only teaches them how to dodge well in time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Was it a male or female horse?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Blossom Leigh said:


> Yea, horse bite marks are typically large. How big was it? Here is a google page to show you just how severe they are when they dont break the skin. The pics with smaller wounds are horse FLY bites, so ignore those. They typically bruise out to grapefruit size and bigger unless they barely got her. Even then you would have teeth marks.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=hor...ved=0ahUKEwiM5eyUucbMAhXKRiYKHUsICXQQ_AUIBigB



Yep.

I had a stud take a bite out of my shoulder when I was a teenager. I had to get stitches and a tetanus shot. He took a chunk about the size of a pecan out, bit me down to the muscle.

Horses nip and bite all the time, and it often happens when they are in groups and are excited or enraged. Mares bite as a way of showing dominance. Stallions bite out of aggression...especially if there is a mare in season nearby.

I believe your wife. Getting kicked, nipped and stepped on is all part of being a horse owner. As for myself, no horse has ever bitten me twice. I usually give them a memorable attitude adjustment.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I had a stud take a bite out of my shoulder when I was a teenager. I had to get stitches and a tetanus shot. He took a chunk about the size of a pecan out, bit me down to the muscle.
> 
> ...


My uncle's stud tried to eat my barn coat with me in it, it's only reason I did not end up like you. I gave him one to the jaw


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Marc878 said:


> Better put a VAR in the saddle.


That's TAM funny! :grin2:


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I say OP need to get more evidence. Blossom is correct, if she is around horse people a lot and on the road a lot, then she is exposed to a cheating environment. 

It is very possible that his wife's horse gave her a little nip. Horses can't talk, so they have to express themselves in other ways. It happens. Sometimes horses do it for the same reason that the rider smacks them with a crop. The horse wants something from you...usually to be fed or to get a snack, or to let them out of the stall into the paddock....

The horse is telling you to get in gear and meet his/her needs. Usually doing the dominant backing-them-up-with-stern-reproach can work to teach them not to do this. Sometimes a sharp, quick slap on the nose will cure it. In the case of a mean stallion, a more assertive approach is sometimes necessary... as a 1,200 pound stud can be a very dangerous individual when he's trying to assert dominance. 

One way we taught mean-ass horses to behave was to put a super-strong halter on them and run the lead rope over a beam in the barn and then hoist their head upwards to where they were sort of hung and stuck there. We would tie the end of the rope fast to something and leave them stretched up like that for about an hour. I didn't physically hurt them, but after an hour with their big heavy heads and necks stretched upwards they experienced a sore neck for a few days. After doing this a few times immediately following some infraction, they came to learn that bad behavior would not be tolerated. It worked very well. 

Today I would probably get arrested for animal cruelty if I did this..


----------



## Sports Fan (Aug 21, 2014)

It is not uncommon for partners to find that their spouse who claimed menopause, pain, or lack of desire was a sex maniac.

In reality it could very well be she only has a lack of desire for you.

At the very least when all sex dries up in a relationship some discreet investigating must be done.

Its time to plant a VAR under her car seat.

Does your wife keep a pin on her phone, claim to work late, or takes the phone everywhere with her?


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Was it a male or female horse?


are you implying it was a lesbian horse?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Talker67 said:


> are you implying it was a lesbian horse?


Different temperaments.

Male horses can get more aggressive. That sort of thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

@Talker67 gets it.


----------

